# "Memory Almost Full" - Why, Paul? Why?



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2007)

Just bought the man's Starbuck's exclusive CD ... and I want my money back.

The first track is *wonderful* - lilting, happy, defiant of negativity in every way.  It's what I identify with McCartney and most of the former-Beatle genre.  

But the rest of the album sounds like a first album by some rookie - the lyrics are WANTING to say the least.  Give me back my "Na-a na na Na-na-na na-a ...  Na-na-na na-a .. Hey, Jude.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 21, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Just bought the man's Starbuck's exclusive CD ... and I want my money back.
> 
> The first track is *wonderful* - lilting, happy, defiant of negativity in every way. It's what I identify with McCartney and most of the former-Beatle genre.
> 
> But the rest of the album sounds like a first album by some rookie - the lyrics are WANTING to say the least. Give me back my "Na-a na na Na-na-na na-a ... Na-na-na na-a .. Hey, Jude.


 
I think Starbucks went waaay over the top promoting that cd.  I mean, they had big signs heralding "the essence-defining opus of the musical genius of the world, nay, the Universe!!!" or something to that effect.  And then you get Paul McCartney strumming a mandolin singing, "Everybody gonna dance tonight / Everybody gonna Wang Chung tonight".  I'll pass.


----------

